# Canon WFT-E7A with multiple cameras/1 computer



## Seanlucky (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey there,

Trying to do a setup with 14 or so 5D Mark 3's all taking a picture at the same time, and downloading their images wirelessly to a single computer. Anyone know if this can be done reliably? Was planning on doing the triggering with pocketwizards (I'm familiar with them, and know that they'll work), but it seems like this would be the best option for downloading the pictures.

Lemme know if you have any thoughts!

Sean


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 4, 2012)

There have been a number of occasions where many cameras were used to take images at the same time, getting them synched was the issue. I don't know if it there is a wireless solution though.

Drop a e-mail to Chris Breeze of Breeze systems to see if he has anythinng for you.

http://breezesys.com/


----------

